# Fiskars x39 "Spalthammer"



## trailmaker (Jun 1, 2011)

I just stumbled across this series of heavier splitting mauls by fiskars. Looks like they are only available in Europe for now. 

x39






x46





x37





It's interesting to see what they've got over there.


----------



## morewood (Jun 1, 2011)

They look nice, but do you know the difference between them and my wood handled maul? Nothing, because I can somehow break even the most high-speed looking handles with ease:bang:


----------



## promac850 (Jun 1, 2011)

morewood said:


> They look nice, but do you know the difference between them and my wood handled maul? Nothing, because I can somehow break even the most high-speed looking handles with ease:bang:


 
You've broken one of these handles? You did something wrong. 

I have chopped plenty of branches and such up with the Fiskars hatchet I have. It needs to be sharpened, if anything. Otherwise, it's fine.


----------



## banshee67 (Jun 1, 2011)

morewood said:


> They look nice, but do you know the difference between them and my wood handled maul? Nothing, because I can somehow break even the most high-speed looking handles with ease:bang:


 
id love to see you break a handle on a fiskars axe... 
you must be putting out more force than a full size truck running it over while propped up at a 45 degree angle..  :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 1, 2011)

morewood said:


> They look nice, but do you know the difference between them and my wood handled maul? Nothing, because I can somehow break even the most high-speed looking handles with ease:bang:


 
Check your aim...


----------



## zogger (Jun 1, 2011)

*Synthetic hammer head?*

Is that a synthetic head on the x39? For getting whacked with another hammer or driving wedges? Wonder what it is made of, and why not steel?

either way..if it is fiskars...ME WANT. I own five fiskars tools right now, all excellent and the prices are very competitive, even including cheap chicom stuff. How they do it, no idea, but glad they do.

I wish they made a pro quality folding lock blade pocket knife, with a tool steel blade. Something that would only need sharpening like once a decade or so.... I pretty much only ever carry schrade old timers..but I love my fiskars filet knife. Use that all the time cutting up bass and chickens.


----------



## NHwoodguy (Jun 1, 2011)

any word on an American bound beast?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 1, 2011)

what baby sees, baby wants. I've yet to get my own fiskars maul but have used my uncle's X-27 and mee rikey


----------



## Iron Head (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll definitely get these mauls if they are available.
I have the X25; it is nice but not good for knotted rounds and wet rounds. I ended up using my traditional sharpen 8# maul more and more each day. I discovered that a sharp maul is more efficient than a dull maul.

So how heavy are these Fiskars mauls?


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 1, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> I'll definitely get these mauls if they are available.
> I have the X25; it is nice but not good for knotted rounds and wet rounds. I ended up using my traditional sharpen 8# maul more and more each day. I discovered that a sharp maul is more efficient than a dull maul.
> 
> So how heavy are these Fiskars mauls?



The x46 is 4600g or about 10 pounds
x39 is 3900g or about 8.5 pounds
x36 is 3680g or about 8 pounds

I think this is how all of the new x series are named, the x27 is probably about 2700g.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 1, 2011)

zogger said:


> Is that a synthetic head on the x39? For getting whacked with another hammer or driving wedges? Wonder what it is made of, and why not steel?
> 
> either way..if it is fiskars...ME WANT. I own five fiskars tools right now, all excellent and the prices are very competitive, even including cheap chicom stuff. How they do it, no idea, but glad they do.
> 
> I wish they made a pro quality folding lock blade pocket knife, with a tool steel blade. Something that would only need sharpening like once a decade or so.... I pretty much only ever carry schrade old timers..but I love my fiskars filet knife. Use that all the time cutting up bass and chickens.



Most of the info on these mauls is in German, but I'm pretty sure its some type of polymer thats supposed to eliminate the shrapnel you can get from pounding steel with steel. They sell a wedge that has this same polymer on it. I think the polymer cylinder can be replaced after it gets worn down, which would be pretty handy depending on how those cylinders hold up.

This page shows the wedge and what looks like a replacement polymer cylinder.

Good fiskars x39 stuff in All Categories! | WatchedItem.com


----------



## Jensent (Jun 1, 2011)

Looked it up on a German website. I have seen other "spalthammers" with a synthetic stricking head. I think this is called ultra high molecular weight plastic or UHMW plastic. I have an outboard jet boat with a lower unit machined from UHMW plastic. It seems to be super high strength. I have seen metal grain handling shoots that were lined with this stuff. You will never get a flying chip or a spark from that hammer. If my conversions are correct it is 6.6#, 35.43ins long, and sells for about $151.00
Thanks
Tom


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 1, 2011)

NHwoodguy said:


> any word on an American bound beast?



I haven't heard anything about it but maybe they will wait for X25 and X27 sales to slow down before they introduce it.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info Jensent. Did the other "spalthammer" you saw look like this?





This is a "Leborgne" spalthammer. I'm pretty sure it's a re-branded Fiskars. Good for Packers and Ducks fans.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 1, 2011)

zogger said:


> I wish they made a pro quality folding lock blade pocket knife, with a tool steel blade.


 
Messer / Holzbearbeitung | Fiskars Deutschland

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jun 1, 2011)

More info (Mehr):

Suchen | Fiskars Deutschland

also:

Dreh-Spaltkeil SAFE-T / Holzbearbeitung / Produkte | Fiskars Deutschland

They appear to offer different products in different countries - not just Europe vs US.

Philbert


----------



## Jensent (Jun 2, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> Thanks for the info Jensent. Did the other "spalthammer" you saw look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Trailmaker
I have seen the "Leborgne" and it does look like a re-branded Fiskers. The other one I have seen and considered is marketed by a German firm named Halder. They have an office in Waukesha,Wi. They were very freindly and offered to send the maul out on approval! It was the $150usd that sidetracked me.
Edit: The weight I posted earlier is probably only for the head. Also the striking caps on the ones I've seen are threaded and screws off. Some model have optional striking caps for different purposes.
Tom


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's the UK site
Helicoidal Splitting Wedge SAFE-T / Wood Preparation / Products | Fiskars EMEA

If these eliminate the need for earplugs I'll definitely try some out.


----------



## Lurch2 (Jun 2, 2011)

morewood said:


> They look nice, but do you know the difference between them and my wood handled maul? Nothing, because I can somehow break even the most high-speed looking handles with ease:bang:


 
I had that same problem. I could destroy any maul in 2 days on the wood pile. Sledge and wedge was the only way I split. Had my Fiskars for 2 seasons now. Love it.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 2, 2011)

Jensent said:


> Trailmaker
> I have seen the "Leborgne" and it does look like a re-branded Fiskers. The other one I have seen and considered is marketed by a German firm named Halder. They have an office in Waukesha,Wi. They were very freindly and offered to send the maul out on approval! It was the $150usd that sidetracked me.
> Edit: The weight I posted earlier is probably only for the head. Also the striking caps on the ones I've seen are threaded and screws off. Some model have optional striking caps for different purposes.
> Tom


 
I'll be damned, I've never seen those Halder splitters, even though they've got an office in WI. My splitter addiction disorder is really flaring up now:msp_w00t:


----------



## Philbert (Jun 2, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> My splitter addiction disorder is really flaring up now


 
Got a split personality?

Get back to us with a report when you buy yours!

Philbert


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol, I couldn't resist, a Halder maul should be arriving next week. I'll put it through it's paces and report back.


----------



## Jensent (Jun 3, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> Lol, I couldn't resist, a Halder maul should be arriving next week. I'll put it through it's paces and report back.


 
Which one did you order? The one with the straight handle or the one with the axe handle? Did you order from WI. and what is the current cost as the exchange rate has probably changed since I priced one two years ago. Damn! You have started it all again! (I really like my two Helko Splitting axes. But, thats another story!)
Tom


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 4, 2011)

I ordered the heavier 9lb maul with a straight handle from WI, 177$. It's not like I need another splitter but I'm just really curious about this one. Here's a diagram of how it fits together.





I'm a little worried that the housing is too wide but I guess I'll find out. An interesting feature is that the axe head seems to use another polymer cylinder that fastens it to the housing.


----------



## Iron Head (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't know but it seems like the Halder and Helko have too many components.
I wonder how they compare against an Oxhead?


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 4, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> I don't know but it seems like the Halder and Helko have too many components.
> I wonder how they compare against an Oxhead?



I haven't heard any reports of component failure from Helko owners, and I'll put this Halder to work on some nasty Live Oak so I'll find out quickly how durable it is. I hear you though, you really can't beat the simplicity of a traditional setup. A head made from good steel should last decades and the owner can always buy and fit new handles (or even make their own handle). If a Helko or Halder or even a Fiskars handle breaks you need to wait for replacement parts or a replacement axe.


----------



## Doug Fir (Jun 4, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> ... A head made from good steel should last decades and the owner can always buy and fit new handles (or even make their own handle). If a Helko or Halder or even a Fiskars handle breaks you need to wait for replacement parts or a replacement axe.



I don't see why you couldn't make a replacement handle for the Halder. Based on the diagram you posted it seems like it would be very easy. You could probably find something that is close, which could then be made to fit with a bit of grinding/filing/sanding.

Those Halder splitters look great. I'm really looking forward to your report. I may get the smaller splitting axe: 

Halder - Mallets / non-rebound Hammers / Locksmith's Hammers

It would be fun to compare it to my Fiskars Super Splitter. (I have the "original" version with the older style head.) It's not that I am unhappy with the Fiskars, but you can't have too many axes and mauls. 

Doug


----------



## zogger (Jun 4, 2011)

*very good point*



trailmaker said:


> I haven't heard any reports of component failure from Helko owners, and I'll put this Halder to work on some nasty Live Oak so I'll find out quickly how durable it is. I hear you though, you really can't beat the simplicity of a traditional setup. A head made from good steel should last decades and the owner can always buy and fit new handles (or even make their own handle). If a Helko or Halder or even a Fiskars handle breaks you need to wait for replacement parts or a replacement axe.



--it's a good idea to have a good mix of tools, the modern ones are nice, but always keep some old traditional "just works" stuff around that you can repair at home easy.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 4, 2011)

Doug Fir said:


> I don't see why you couldn't make a replacement handle for the Halder. Based on the diagram you posted it seems like it would be very easy. You could probably find something that is close, which could then be made to fit with a bit of grinding/filing/sanding.
> 
> Those Halder splitters look great. I'm really looking forward to your report. I may get the smaller splitting axe:
> 
> ...



That's true, a Halder handle should be easy to replace. My wording was a little vague, I meant to say that if the components that hold a Halder or Vario head to the handle break you may have wait for replacement parts and it a Fiskars handle breaks you will have to wait for a replacement axe.

I also have the older Fiskars and will put it up against the Halder. I hope you get that smaller Halder axe, I'd like to hear a report.


----------



## Iron Head (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey trailmaker, please provide a report on your new toy.


----------



## holland_patrick (Jun 7, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got Doug Fir and Live Oak rounds piled up and waiting. As soon as the Halder arrives (should be this week) I'll put it to work and give a report.


----------



## thefeckerwest (Jan 23, 2012)

*Fiskars X46*

If the 46 refers refers to a weight of 4.6 kilograms, which is little over 10 lbs, does that weight refer to the maul head alone, or does it include the handle weight? Can anyone clarify? Maul heads are usually 6lbs. or 8lbs. I have yet to come across a 10lb. maul head, but would be very interested in one.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 23, 2012)

trailmaker said:


> I've got Doug Fir and Live Oak rounds piled up and waiting. As soon as the Halder arrives (should be this week) I'll put it to work and give a report.



6 months ago and no report?

I guess it didn't work too well..........................:eek2:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2012)

Jensent said:


> Looked it up on a German website. I have seen other "spalthammers" with a synthetic stricking head. I think this is called ultra high molecular weight plastic or UHMW plastic. I have an outboard jet boat with a lower unit machined from UHMW plastic. It seems to be super high strength. I have seen metal grain handling shoots that were lined with this stuff. You will never get a flying chip or a spark from that hammer. If my conversions are correct it is 6.6#, 35.43ins long, and sells for about $151.00
> Thanks
> Tom



It's a type of polyethylene with very long molecules. UHMWPE is cool stuff. Very high strength to weight, very high abrasion resistance. I believe it has a higher abrasion rating on the Taber test than stainless steel. Low coefficient of friction also. It's the kind of plastic used for a lot of alpine ski bases.

Also, spun UHMWPE fiber is basically what Spectra/Dyneema is.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 24, 2012)

Iron Head said:


> I don't know but it seems like the Halder and Helko have too many components.
> I wonder how they compare against an Oxhead?



Uhuh. I wonder how "stable" it is all held together with just one bolt. Must work but with all the hammering it takes I would expect some loose parts developing.

Harry K


----------



## double E (Jan 24, 2012)

Not to sure about a maul that needs it's own parts manual :eek2:


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 24, 2012)

I forgot all about this thread. I've used the Halder quite a bit now and have some opinions.


Here you can see that the surface area of the poll is huge compared to normal mauls (Gransfors in this case). The huge surface area combined with the fact that its a polymer means you're pretty much never going to miss your target and you're never going to have to worry about shrapnel severing an artery (slim odds I know). I split by myself far from medical help or phone reception so I like these features. The polymer striking the wedge creates more of a thud than a clang which means earplugs aren't necessary. I never liked wearing earplugs plus I always loose them or they get filthy in my truck and then I have to stick them in my ears. The reason why they can make the poll so huge is that the polymer weighs almost nothing. It's shocking really that something that weighs so little can take such abuse. The light poll actually makes the Halder poorly balanced (and thus less accurate) compared to the Gransfors and most traditional mauls (except the Wetterlings).





I'll have some more pics and info shortly


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 24, 2012)

I've had no issues at all with the integrity of the housing, and I've been splitting mostly Coast Live Oak which is a pretty tough wood. The clamshell housing extends quite a ways down which protects the neck very well. Over all I like the Halder but the price tag certainly isn't justified.


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey buddy.
How often you got to put the sledge down on that Spalthammer?
I'm thinking if you rely too much on the sledge hammer, you might as well use a wedge.
I use the Oxhead but never pound it in with my sledge yet. 
If I have to, I just use my wedge. Just couldn't bare getting my Oxhead all beat up.
But most times when they don't split on the first trike, I just hit a couple times more and they all split.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 24, 2012)

I've never used a sledge to hit the back of the Halder, I just use the back of the Halder to hit splitting wedges.


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh and just to be clear this isn't the Fiskars "spalthammer" it's the Halder splitting maul. I guess I probably should have made a new thread instead of tacking this Halder review onto the end of the "Fiskars Spalthammer" thread.


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 25, 2012)

trailmaker said:


> I've never used a sledge to hit the back of the Halder, I just use the back of the Halder to hit splitting wedges.



I got it now.
But how well does the Halder splits on it's own compared to all those hand splitters you got there?


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 25, 2012)

It seems to be about as effective as my other heavy mauls. My 28 inch Fiskars "Super Splitter" has them all beat, I do most of my splitting with it.


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 25, 2012)

You use any firs?
I found that firs can be a bit too stringy for my Fiskars.
The Fiskars get burried and stuck alot in my fir rounds.
Straight grain maples and ash get eaten up by my Fiskars all day.
I save the firs and knotted maples for my Oxhead and sometimes wedge.


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah I do get the Fiskars hung up in fir rounds sometimes especially if they are knotted. I usually break out one of my bigger mauls when I get into that type of wood.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 26, 2012)

trailmaker said:


> Yeah I do get the Fiskars hung up in fir rounds sometimes especially if they are knotted. I usually break out one of my bigger mauls when I get into that type of wood.



Yep. There is _no_ tool that does everything. My kit is X27, 6lb maul, steel wedges and 8lb sledge, splitter, chainsaw. All will get used in most splitting sessions with rejects from teh 'wedge/sledge' moving on to the 'hydraulic splitter' pile. Rejects from there go to the "to be noodled pile"

Harry K


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2012)

So, what happened to the x37, 39, and 46. The thread went to hell.
Where can one get one? I have a friend that lives in the UK, she is from Germany. So, if available either place, I could get one here. She comes over in April I think.
Has anyone used them?
Thanks
Wags


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 27, 2012)

They are available in Germay, just google "Fiskars spalthammer" and a bunch of German sites come up. Your friend is German so that shouldn't be a problem. Haver her bring you one and give us a report!


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 27, 2012)

I looked on the German site and could not find it listed anymore. I will check again today. Her family loves me. Her dad would be so happy to get one for her to bring over. I will give it a try and see what happens.
Thanks
Wags


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 27, 2012)

Fiskars Spalthammer X37 ab 77,95 &euro; - wildnissport.de

Looks like these guys have some.


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 27, 2012)

I found them on Amazon germany. They are not in the UK unfortunately. Her Dad will probably be thrilled to get one and ship it. 
I think I settled on the x39. I really don't know why. Just middle to see what I liked. I'm sure if I don't like it, someone will buy it. Since there will be 1 in the US. 
Any thoughts? Input? 
Thanks
Wags


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah that x39 looks pretty cool, it's got a replaceable polymer for driving wedges. Should be easy to sell if you don't like it. Hell I'll probably buy it


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe I should just get all 3. Hell, shippinng won't be a huge amount more. I am pretty sure I could sell whichever one(s) I don't want.
I am waiting to hear from her Dad. Will go from there.
Wags


----------



## zogger (Jan 27, 2012)

wagspe208 said:


> I looked on the German site and could not find it listed anymore. I will check again today. Her family loves me. Her dad would be so happy to get one for her to bring over. I will give it a try and see what happens.
> Thanks
> Wags



Nowadays I wouldn't try carrying a splathammer through homerland security airport checkpoints....nope, wouldn't do it.

proly better idea to ship it somehow.

Looking forward to a review, they look cool!

Wonder why fiskars doesn't sell them in the US?


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 27, 2012)

zogger said:


> Nowadays I wouldn't try carrying a splathammer through homerland security airport checkpoints....nope, wouldn't do it.
> *She could pack it in a bag *
> proly better idea to ship it somehow.
> 
> ...


Lawyers.
Wags


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 28, 2012)

> Wonder why fiskars doesn't sell them in the US?



Patent issues maybe?

Not a big enough annual production to satisfy German / Nordic and North American markets?

Don't want to deal with us crazy Americans and our desire for everything to be bigger and longer? :yoyo:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Patent issues maybe?
> 
> Not a big enough annual production to satisfy German / Nordic and North American markets?
> 
> Don't want to deal with us crazy Americans and our desire for everything to be bigger and longer? :yoyo:



Doesn't have a starter cord?

Harry K


----------



## zogger (Jan 28, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> Doesn't have a starter cord?
> 
> Harry K



Bwa! That's pretty funny!

I think a lot of it is just price. USA has evolved to "cheaper is better" for most things. A lowly "splitting maul" is 20 bucks to most guys, more than that..cuts into the beer budget and so on.

I was actually surprised to see the x25 at wallyworld. I don't know if they sold very many at the local store. It's hard to get guys to think a smaller lighter splitting axe can outperform the old heavy ones just staring at some in the rack at the store. They have never seen one, no one they know has ever used one, the price is twice as much, etc. 

Of the two places locally I have talked them up, the Ace where I bought mine still doesn't carry them in stock, but the local saw shop does now.


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I ordered an X27 since none found locally. It should be here in the next day or so. I will give it a shot.
Great news is chics dad is all happy to get and ship me an X39. (He actually wanted to know if I wanted a few of them for my buddies. He has met my friends when they visited here. We are just county folkks, so pretty easy to like.) I'd assume that would be a couple of weeks. But her dad is a real go getter. He will do it with German efficiency. They are a different breed of people. Like USA used to be... back when men were men. 
I told him to ship the one and if it was kick ass I would see if anyone wanted one. Then go from there. I assume shipping won't be cheap. But one of a few in the states.. priceless!
Wags


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome! Gotta love those Germans. Efficient and hardworking but they also don't hold back when it comes to tossing back a few. I can't wait to hear your report.


----------



## jropo (Oct 5, 2012)

bump
Any word on this?


----------



## milkman (Oct 5, 2012)

jropo said:


> bump
> Any word on this?




Just found this thread and am wondering the same thing. Would be good to get a review.


----------



## wagspe208 (Oct 5, 2012)

milkman said:


> Just found this thread and am wondering the same thing. Would be good to get a review.



Well, it is about wood cutting time again. JUST lit my first fire of the year. I hope to go get some wood this weekend. I have sh** loads cut, needs to be split. I will give a review and a picture.
Wags


----------



## zogger (Nov 14, 2012)

wagspe208 said:


> Well, it is about wood cutting time again. JUST lit my first fire of the year. I hope to go get some wood this weekend. I have sh** loads cut, needs to be split. I will give a review and a picture.
> Wags



Old thread bumpski!


----------



## FatJay (Nov 14, 2012)

That fiskars x46 looks pretty attractive. I found one on amazon germany, but they won't let me ship here. Odd as amazon uk does. Maybe I can contact the seller and ask them if they can help.


----------



## bushy79 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Bumpity bump bump!!!*

any reports on the big fiskars mauls? heaps of difficult wood to split and looking for a cheaper than hydraulic option!


----------



## Jensent (Apr 22, 2013)

bushy79 said:


> any reports on the big fiskars mauls? heaps of difficult wood to split and looking for a cheaper than hydraulic option!



If I cant split it and am too lazy to get the Hydraulic out of the garage I just noodle it!
Tom


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 22, 2013)

Know anybody in Europe? Would it be too much to ship one? Shipping would probably kill the deal...

http://www.amazon.de/Fiskars-122150-Spalthammer-SAFE-T-X39/dp/B004ARHEY4


----------



## Typhke (Apr 22, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Know anybody in Europe? Would it be too much to ship one? Shipping would probably kill the deal...
> 
> Fiskars 122150 Spalthammer SAFE-T X39: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


Yes, shipping kills the deal. I'm not even sure if you can ship an axe to the US without getting into troubles with customs.

I've got the x27 and can split almost anything. The rest gets noodled. I am curious about these mauls but even getting them in Belgium is hard because they need to be ordered and are way overpriced. So I buy them online in Germany and get them cheaper than my local store, delivered within 24 hours. Fiskars should invest some money in their distribution!


Just looked it up (Post service in Belgium):
It's illegal to ship any weapon, knives and any other sharp or cutting item included. Probably possible for an axe but will take some effort to get it done.


----------



## bushy79 (Apr 23, 2013)

looking at what some of you pay for an x27 i think it would be worth getting one sent to me here in aus. an x27 locally is over $150


----------



## ZeroLife (Apr 23, 2013)

#### man! I payed $40 for my X27! Just scored 2 X15's for $11 a piece. Mismarked at the local Walmart. Love sticking it to 'em!


----------



## Typhke (Apr 23, 2013)

I payed €79 (included the sharpener) online. Locally they go from €90 to €125 for the x27 alone.


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 23, 2013)

bushy79 said:


> looking at what some of you pay for an x27 i think it would be worth getting one sent to me here in aus. an x27 locally is over $150



Yes it would. I bought one at a farm field day for $au99 in May 2012. I then got 5 from Baileys in the US for about $au85 each delivered in Dec 2012. Although 4 of that later order were not for me.


----------



## Grolland (Oct 8, 2015)

Found this thread while googling for the Fiskars. So hi all choppers! I live in the Netherlands and need a replacement for my old big maul while chopping wood in the Belgian hills. So I orderded the Fiskars X46 from German Amazon, for 60 euros. Online shops in the Netherlands ask about 80 euros.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 8, 2015)

Welcome to A.S.!

Please post your comments on using that maul, after you get some experience with it (good or bad). 
We also like lots of pictures!

Philbert


----------



## Grolland (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah will do! I hope to get the package next week and will then use it after october 18.... can't wait!


----------



## benp (Oct 8, 2015)

Grolland said:


> Found this thread while googling for the Fiskars. So hi all choppers! I live in the Netherlands and need a replacement for my old big maul while chopping wood in the Belgian hills. So I orderded the Fiskars X46 from German Amazon, for 60 euros. Online shops in the Netherlands ask about 80 euros.



Excellent!!!!

Like Philbert said, keep us posted!


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 8, 2015)

benp said:


> Excellent!!!!
> 
> Like Philbert said, keep us posted!


Yup, please do.


----------



## Grolland (Oct 13, 2015)

Received the hammer! Packaging by Amazon was pretty lousy as the so-called box had opened from one side, but the Fiskars X46 was not damaged luckily. Now I wait a week until I can try it...

It feel really heavy, not certain though if it is heavier than the maul I normally use.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 13, 2015)

It looks very similar to many of the American mauls in hardware stores across the country except for the Fiskars orange.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 13, 2015)

Ironic - it looks a lot like a conventional splitting maul! Maybe Fiskars has come full circle?

Philbert


----------



## dancan (Oct 13, 2015)

Made in France ?


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 13, 2015)

dancan said:


> Made in France ?


So it takes a 2 hour lunch break and takes 8 weeks vacation?


----------

